# Double coated



## K8emcgee (Oct 25, 2015)

Padme is a mix her mom is a shichi(shihtzu/Chihuahua) and her father is a mini Pomeranian. she's 6 1/2 weeks old and yes she's double coated its really thick but does that mean she will be fluffy? it's thick but not very long around a half inch on my guesstimate.it doesn't look that fluffy though when you look at her she just looks bigger than she is. can i expect her to fluff out?


----------



## LittleBeverly2015 (Jan 26, 2015)

I've never understood how to tell if a dog is a double long coat. How do you tell?


----------



## K8emcgee (Oct 25, 2015)

it's when they have an undercoat and top coat the under coat is shorter and kinda crimped and then there are straight hairs that are the top coat. and it seems extra thick if they just have the straight hairs they are single coated but if they have the short crimped hair and the straight hairs then they are double coated.


----------



## K8emcgee (Oct 25, 2015)




----------



## K8emcgee (Oct 25, 2015)




----------



## MelodyoftheForest (Sep 11, 2015)

My guess is that she may have some furnishings. I think if she was going to have a coat like a pomeranian, she would be way fluffier, even at this young age. I once fostered a puppy (Australian Shepherd/Border collie? mix) that was plush like this at the same age. As an adult, she had a long-ish, flat, glossy double coat with butt fluffies and a ruff that were thicker, if I remember correctly.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Momo (Nov 9, 2015)

Mine is half pom half chihuahua and has a double coat. He's not super long haired though, his longest fur is about 2 inches (although it hasn't finished coming in yet). It's very thick though and he sheds a ton.

Your puppy looks like her coat will be longer/fluffier than his but I don't think it will be near the level of a pom. It's very hard to tell though, especially with mixed breeds.


----------



## K8emcgee (Oct 25, 2015)

I'm not sure why my post didn't show I fed wrote it but my phone has been acting crazy lately and reloads the whole page when I try to send something. he is sooo cute I can def see the pom and love his level of fluff it suits him. yea she's pretty fluffy its just she doesn't look it bc it makes her look thicker not fluffy. yea the pom pups I've seen were practically fluff balls after drying when born lol. she has a small wave on her ear with it a little coming off her ear at the tip and longer hairs on the outside of her tail that doesn't curl up all the time only sometimes but is always wagging. I just don't know what to expect but I'm so curious lol and with how longhaired her mom was along with how fluffy her was I have no idea what the outcome will be. I'm also really impatient lol.


----------



## K8emcgee (Oct 25, 2015)

by ruff do you mean around the neck bc she is certainly the fluffier around the neck


----------



## MelodyoftheForest (Sep 11, 2015)

Yes, ruff is the thicker, longer hair around the neck and upper shoulders.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## K8emcgee (Oct 25, 2015)

yea that's exactly where her hair is longest but its just as thick all over her.


----------



## MelodyoftheForest (Sep 11, 2015)

You could also try an image search of 7 week old longhaired Chihuahua or 7 week old Pomeranian and see how her coat compares. If it is different, try searching other breed puppies and see if you can find a similar coat.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## K8emcgee (Oct 25, 2015)

yea i tried that and she doesn't look as fluffy as a pom pup but much fluffier than a long haired chi. she has the thick fluff off a pom without their length.


----------



## K8emcgee (Oct 25, 2015)

I also have no idea where her big floppy ears come from at all bc poms have the small pointy ears and chis have the adorable yoda ears


----------

